# [Slovenian NR] Matic Omulec - megaminx average 55.20



## MOmu (Apr 16, 2014)

so close to sub55 






sorry for black - white first solve.


----------



## giorgi (Apr 16, 2014)

Amazing  how so fast?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice! too bad for the locky cp's


----------



## MOmu (Apr 16, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Nice! too bad for the locky cp's



Thanks, i have this ss megaminx for only 1 week, so next time, i hope for no lock ups


----------

